# Carl williams



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

Any others following carl williams and Roberta news closely? 

I am sympathetic for his little daughter Dakota. 

I hope she'd have normal childhood without media scan all the time.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I_Love_australia said:


> Any others following carl williams and Roberta news closely?
> 
> I am sympathetic for his little daughter Dakota.
> 
> I hope she'd have normal childhood without media scan all the time.


If Roberta decides to live a normal life, keeps her mouth shut and doesn't seek the stage, give it a bit of time and it'll be Carl who? and no reason why the kid can't live a reasonably normal life.

Not that I would take her chance for a life away from her but it's a damm shame that Williams did produce offspring and even lived as long as he did.
A much earlier death for the likes of him and life could have been one whole lot better for a whole lot more people.


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah...i am read about the crimes and gangland wars of Melb and Carl. 
But he paid price for his deeds and I guess Roberta will continue to be in center stage to generate interest about her book My Life.

But the kid doesn't have any choice in all these events but shes going to be under scanner all her life.

Its insensitive on media part, to print first page articles on how state paying for carl's girls education. Did the media ever thought about the impact she'd have? in school with friends?

Carl is bad and he's gone...Roberta may be bad too but Media is more insensitive.



Wanderer said:


> If Roberta decides to live a normal life, keeps her mouth shut and doesn't seek the stage, give it a bit of time and it'll be Carl who? and no reason why the kid can't live a reasonably normal life.
> 
> Not that I would take her chance for a life away from her but it's a damm shame that Williams did produce offspring and even lived as long as he did.
> A much earlier death for the likes of him and life could have been one whole lot better for a whole lot more people.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I_Love_australia said:


> Yeah...i am read about the crimes and gangland wars of Melb and Carl.
> But he paid price for his deeds and I guess Roberta will continue to be in center stage to generate interest about her book My Life.
> 
> But the kid doesn't have any choice in all these events but shes going to be under scanner all her life.
> ...


The media is the media and I suppose ty'd reckon the public ought to have knowledge of how the public purse is being spent.
Carl was naive if he did not think that information would eventually get out but then perhaps he did not have much between the ears.

It's more in Robertas hands rather than the media just who remembers who but give it a year or so and there'll hardly be much mention of her in the media either I suspect.


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

That's good if that happens, i mean Roberta and her children live very low key life while her children goes to school (her 3 girls).

But looking at news items and reading their history, I am doubtful.



Wanderer said:


> The media is the media and I suppose ty'd reckon the public ought to have knowledge of how the public purse is being spent.
> Carl was naive if he did not think that information would eventually get out but then perhaps he did not have much between the ears.
> 
> It's more in Robertas hands rather than the media just who remembers who but give it a year or so and there'll hardly be much mention of her in the media either I suspect.


----------

